# Chocolate/Vanilla/Coconut Stout



## Elmer (Nov 5, 2017)

9# maris otter
2# flaked Barley
1# roasted Barley
.75 # Chocolate
..75Crystal 60

2 oz fuggles (60 min)
1 # toasted coconut (secondary)
2 oz coca nibs (secondary)
1 vanilla bean (secondary)

yeast- Imperial A10 The darkness

SG 1.052
Mash 4 gallon water @ 156F for 60 min.
My efficiency was only 62%. 
Moving forward will add rice hulls

The coconut/vanilla bean/chocolate will be soaked in vodka and added to secondary for 7 days.


----------



## AkTom (Nov 5, 2017)

I'd add a 1/2 pound in boil, and 1/4 pound in secondary.
here's the recipe that i love...

*COCONUT IPA*

*
Recipe Type:* All Grain 
*Yeast:* Dry Engish Ale White Labs 0007 (big starter) 
*Yeast Starter:* . 
*Additional Yeast or Yeast Starter:* . 
*Batch Size (Gallons):* 10 gallons 
*Original Gravity:* 1.065 
*Final Gravity:* 1.012 
*Boiling Time (Minutes):* 60 min. 
*Primary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp):* 2 weeks 
*Additional Fermentation:* none 
*Secondary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp):* 2 weeks 
*Tasting Notes:* Fantastic. Mild coconut. 



Grains & Adjuncts
Amount Percentage Name Time Gravity
24.00 lbs 77.29%pale malt (2 Row)
1.50 lbs 4.83% Briess Carapils
0.55 lbs 1.77% caramel/Crystal Malt-40L
5.00lbs 16.10%Corn Sugar (Dextrose)
1.00lbs Coconut 15 min left in boil

Hops
Amount IBU's Name Time AA%
1.50 ozs 33.38 Warrior 60 min
0.70 ozs 15.18 Columbus (Tomahawk) 60 min
1.00 ozs 19.99 Citra 60 min
1.00 ozs 15.36 Citra 30 min
1.00 ozs 12.53 Mosaic 30 min
1.50 ozs 6.45 Galaxy 5 min
2.00 ozs 7.97 Citra 5 min
1.25 ozs 4.06 Mosaic 5 min
1.00 ozs 2.83 Centennial 5 min
1.50 ozs Galaxy 5 days
1.00 ozs Mosaic 5 days
1.00 ozs Citra 5 days
1.50 ozs Centennial 5 days
.5 lb unsweetened coconut 1-3 days(don't over do it)

Dry English Ale White Labs 0007 (big starter)

Mashed at 148*F

Notes 
-Total 2 lbs of coconut. 1 lb in the boil and then .5 lb into each fermenter/keg.
-2 lbs of sugar into the boil; 1.5 lbs sugar dissolved and tossed into each fermenter when fermentation shows signs of slowing.


----------



## Elmer (Nov 16, 2017)

Sterilizing/extracting 4oz Of cocoa nibs and 14 oz of toasted coconuts in a mason jar of Vodka.
Should have used rum or bourbon (didn’t have it)

(Coconut toasted 350f for 10 min)


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 17, 2017)

Sounds quite delicious. How much vodka did that take to cover the coconut and nibs? and will you be adding the vodka with the nuts or only the nuts or only the vodka?


----------



## Elmer (Nov 19, 2017)

BernardSmith said:


> Sounds quite delicious. How much vodka did that take to cover the coconut and nibs? and will you be adding the vodka with the nuts or only the nuts or only the vodka?



About a quart, which was added to the beer


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 29, 2017)

Elmer said:


> About a quart, which was added to the beer


I think that just crossed the line into the "Winter warmer" category!


----------



## Redbird1 (Nov 30, 2017)

What was your finished volume? The first post said you started with 4 gallons of water. A quart of vodka into 3 gallons or so of beer would definitely warm it up.


----------



## Elmer (Dec 10, 2017)

Very drinkable, almost goes down too quickly. 
Flavors of dry chocolate, hint of coconut at back end. 
Next time will use lactose for sweetness and maybe oats.
While barley added a smooth feel, it is missing what oats brings to a stout.


----------



## Gantel (Jan 23, 2018)




----------

